# Trivia 8/10



## luckytrim (Aug 10, 2019)

trivia 8/10
DID YOU KNOW  ...
The longest place name in the world is  92 letters long  ;
Tetaumatawhakatangihangakoauaotamateaurehaeaturipukapihimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuaakitanarahu
It is a hill near Porangahau, south of Waipukurau in southern  Hawke's Bay,
New Zealand.


1. 'OMID' is the name of the first satellite launched by which  country ?
  a. - Egypt
  b. - Iran
  c. - Saudi Arabia
  d. - Israel
2. Who's the Country / Rock'n Roll legend with the nickname  "Killer" ?
3. What were the names of Richard Nixon's daughters  ?
4. Yerkish is an artificial language designed by humans to  help facilitate 
communication between which other animals?
5. What is the official national mammal of the United  States?
  a. - Bighorn Sheep
  b. - American bison
  c. - Pronghorn Antelope
  d. - White-Tailed deer
6. Who Am I ?
I helped Zeus hide his trysts by distracting his wife Hera  with songs and 
girl-talk but was not successful. She punished me by removing  my voice - now 
I can only repeat the last words I hear in the  mountains.
7. Name That tune ;
"Marry me, girl; be my fairy to the world, be my very own  constellation. A 
teenage bride with a baby inside, getting high on information.  And buy me a 
star on the boulevard, it's ......."
(Hint; Red Hot Chili Peppers)
8. Where are you most likely to meet Aslan?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The exact number of births in the city of Antwerp between  October 5th, 1583
and October 14th, 1583
was 666 .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - b
2. Jerry Lee Lewis
3. Tricia & Julie
4. Apes
5. - b
6. I am Echo
7. 'Californication'
8. Narnia

CRAP !!
The number of births was zero !
The dates of October 5th until October 14th didn't exist in  1583 - at least
in Antwerp. It seems quite bizarre, but Pope Gregorius XIII  decided that in
the year 1583 AD one would skip the dates of October 5th until  October 14th.
October 4th was directly followed by October 15th. This is one  of the
complications related to the change of calendar: as the Julian  calendar was
behind by ten days, the Pope just skipped ten days to set  things right. He
decreed also that the century years would no longer be leap  years, except if
divisible by 400 without a remainder year. So 1700, 1800 and  1900 were not
leap years, 2000 was a leap year and 2100 will not be a leap  year.

The reform of the Gregorian calendar was introduced in 1583 in  all Roman
Catholic areas. In the Protestant, Anglican and Orthodox  countries the
introduction of the Gregorian calendar took place rather  later, and not all at the same time, either.
The Kingdom of Bulgaria changed from the Julian to the  Gregorian calendar during the First World War on 31 March 1916, where the next  day was 14 April 1916.


----------

